# Chafer dry heat?



## Whitestar (May 12, 2021)

What is the best method of producing dry heat in chafer operation. I need to keep a bread based product warm without getting soggy. Short term, 30-45 min.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

If the lid is on it's going to cause condensation. Another way would be to use a heat lamp.


----------



## Whitestar (May 12, 2021)

Thank you! I considered a heat lamp but each item is wrapped in a muffin paper (Covid serviing issues) and was worried about scortching or igniting the wrapper, but keeping the item from getting soggie. A balance for sure.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Whitestar said:


> Thank you! I considered a heat lamp but each item is wrapped in a muffin paper (Covid serviing issues) and was worried about scortching or igniting the wrapper, but keeping the item from getting soggie. A balance for sure.


I owned a company that contracted Corp and Employee Cafes. I had some operations that needed to have spoon up breakfast items off of a steam table. I had to come up with different ways of holding things like Pancakes and French toast. Both of these items took some thought. I had to come up with a way of not getting too much heat hitting the bottom of the pan and also not having steam hitting the top of the item. What I did was come up with the idea of suspending these items between the botton heat and the steam heat from the top. In your case try to come up with an idea of keeping the baked item off the bottom of the pan and wrapped on top so the steam doesn't hit the item. It is kind of like suspending the item in the middle of the heat. This isn't real easy to explain as you see.....


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

This is what I did for breakfast biscuits: Use only one sterno. Take a bar towel and get it soaking wet. Squeeze out as much water as possible. Lay this towel on the bottom of the hotel pan. Place a sheet of plastic wrap on the wet towel, then a piece of parchment the same configuration.
I shingled my biscuits, French toast, pancakes on the parchment. Covered slightly until the buffet begins.


----------

